# Laptopsuche V2



## RC-X (13. April 2011)

Hi miteinander 

vllt erinnert sich wer... ich hatte schon mal einen Thread bzgl eines Laptops erstellt.
und ja... ich hab nach wie vor keins. 

Ich bin immer mehr unterwegs, zocke nicht mehr und brauch halt was für die Berufsschule und will mich halt auch mal auf die Cocuh mit dem teil setzen 

Ich suche ein Laptop, das mind 4GB RAM hat, eine einigermaßen leistungsstarke CPU (á la Core i5xxxx M) und eine Größe von 13" bis 15,4"
Verwendungsbereiche sind Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate 64-bit (also proggen im allgemeinen, Java, C#, C++ auch), sonst nur Musik (was nicht heißt das es gut klingen muss, dafür hab ich mein soundsystem), Office und Internet. Kurz gesagt: Multitasking ist angesagt 

Wegen den 13,3", wer meint das sei zu klein, ich würde mein lappi zum proggen daheim an meinen 20"er hängen, so hätte ich auch gleich 2 bildschirme, was beim proggen manchmal echt nicht schlecht ist. Akkulaufzeit sollte natürlich auch nicht die kürzeste sein, aber in der Regel hab ich immer wieder Plätze wo ich es aufladen kann.
Und es sollte nicht zu schlecht verarbeitet sein, soll schon was aushalten. (Aluminiumgehäuse wäre natürlich ideal)

Preislich liegt die oberste schmerzgrenze bei 650€, hab mir vor 2 wochen ein auto gekauft und bin momentan net so flüssig 

Ich freu mich schon auf eure Vorschläge und wenn ihr noch Angaben braucht, spuckt sie aus ;D

Gruß

Der Flo

Edit: OS wäre nicht wichtig, ich beame mir sowieso mein Win 7 Professional 64-bit drauf


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

Hat wirklich keiner ne Idee?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.126)


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus... Aber die GPU ist für meine Zwecke etwas überdimensioniert ...
Am ehesten wären so Business laptops was, so etwas wie die dell vostro Reihe, aber an sowas kommt man ja nicht als normalo


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Dann Packard Bell EasyNote TS44-HR-015GE, weiß (LX.BTV02.004)


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

Sieht schon viiiiiiel interessanter aus, danke 
Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

War mein letzter unter 650€ vorschlag. Es sei denn du wärst auch mit AMD zufrieden?


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

Wäre ich auch 

Wie wäre das?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a626535.html


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Im Prinzip der selbe, den ich als ersten Vorschlag gegeben habe, nur mit weniger Prozessorleistung.  (Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.126))
Und in dem Fall, wär nach wie vor die Graka zu viel, für deinen Geschmack.


Hier mal ein vorschlag mit AMD CPU: Lenovo IdeaPad Z565, Phenom II X4 N930 2.00GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (M39ABGE)


Höchste Prozessor-Leistung bis 650€: Lenovo IdeaPad Y560, Core i7-740QM 1.73GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, FreeDOS (M29BFGE)          Nachteil: nur 2GB RAM sowie nur 320GB!


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

Gut, danke dir 
Sieht auch ganz gut aus, sogar nur 480 €
Wäre mir sehr sympathisch, bloß hat er noch kein USB 3.0...
na ja, mal vergleichen und abwägen, danke nochmal 

Ich bin aber gerne noch für weitere Vorschläge offen


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2011)

Hätte halt 17", aber wie findest du den?
MSI FX700-i5647W7P (00175111-SKU2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Wenn du USB 3.0 willst, dann ist der Packard Bell EasyNote TS44-HR-015GE, weiß (LX.BTV02.004). 


@GoldenMic Zitat vom TE 





> Ich suche ein Laptop, das mind 4GB RAM hat, eine einigermaßen  leistungsstarke CPU (á la Core i5xxxx M) und eine Größe von 13" bis  15,4"


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2011)

Vllt ist er ja auch mit 17," einverstanden, wollte es nur mal zeigen da es einen recht starken i5 hat und 2x USB 3


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Vllt ist er ja auch mit 17," einverstanden, wollte es nur mal zeigen da es einen recht starken i5 hat und 2x USB 3


 
Ich meine ja nicht nur die größe, sondern auch deinen vorgeschlagenen Dualcore!  Der Core i5-2410M im Packard Bell verweist den 460M auf die hinteren Plätze.

Der Packard Bell EasyNote TS44-HR-015GE, weiß (LX.BTV02.004) ist der beste Laptop bis 650€ mit USB 3.0, 4 Prozessorkernen und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und das sogar noch in weiß.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2011)

Mir ist auch klar das ein Sandy i5 schneller ist als ein alter i5. Ich wollte ihn nur mal vorgeschlagen haben.


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

das packard bell wäre echt interessant... 
ich glaub das hol ich 

ist das aus alu? ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Ca. 95% Plastik 5% Alu.


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

na ja... schau ma mal, aber die inneren werte zählen ja auch ;D


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

RC-X schrieb:


> na ja... schau ma mal, aber die inneren werte zählen ja auch ;D


 
So isses


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

solange es mir nicht aueinander fällt ^^

aber hat iwer ahnung von packard bell? mir sagen die rein gar nix

verarbeitungsqualität etc


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Packard Bell Wikipedia


----------



## RC-X (14. April 2011)

damit ist Packard Bell, ACER xD


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (15. April 2011)

Wesentlich bessere Qualität als der Müll von Acer oder Packard Bell bekommst Du z.b. von Samsung -> Samsung P480 ...das ist ein waschechtes Business-Notebook mit superleisem Lüfter und der besten Verarbeitung in dieser PReisklasse. Der Service ist Sauschnell und sehr zuverlässig. Bei dem Laden den ich gepostet habe reparieren die Geräte von Samsung in der hauseigenen Werkstatt.


----------



## Cyberian (15. April 2011)

EQU4LIZ3R schrieb:


> Wesentlich bessere Qualität als der Müll von Acer oder Packard Bell bekommst Du z.b. von Samsung -> Samsung P480 ...das ist ein waschechtes Business-Notebook mit superleisem Lüfter und der besten Verarbeitung in dieser PReisklasse. Der Service ist Sauschnell und sehr zuverlässig. Bei dem Laden den ich gepostet habe reparieren die Geräte von Samsung in der hauseigenen Werkstatt.



Ich weiß ist zwar nicht mein Thread aber habe das Ding Heute im Notebookshop in Darmstadt gesehen ist echt ein feines Teil für das Geld  @Equalizer weißt du ob die dort auch Lenovo vor Ort reparieren auf Garantie, also wenn man sie dort gekauft hat denn überlge mir ein Thinkpad x220 dort zuzulegen, sobald es draußen ist. Gruß Cyb


----------



## RC-X (15. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem Asus 1215B?


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (16. April 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist zwar nicht mein Thread aber habe das Ding Heute im Notebookshop in Darmstadt gesehen ist echt ein feines Teil für das Geld  @Equalizer weißt du ob die dort auch Lenovo vor Ort reparieren auf Garantie, also wenn man sie dort gekauft hat denn überlge mir ein Thinkpad x220 dort zuzulegen, sobald es draußen ist. Gruß Cyb


 
Ja das tun Sie, genauso wie für Samsung, Sony, Toshiba, LG und seit neuestem auch für Apple  (Bewusst nicht für Acer und PAckard Bell nehme ich an ^^)
Ob man dadurch Zeit spart sei mal dahin gestellt, denn wenn der Hersteller nicht mit den Ersatzteilen beikommt kann es auch dort mal 2 Wochen dauern.
Hier sollte man so fair sein und berücksichtigen daß auch denen teilweise die Hände gebunden sind und hexen kann man dort wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Dafür hat man aber sehr kompetente Ansprechpartner vor Ort und wenn man mal telefonisch etwas wissen möchte geht dort im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbietern auch immer jemand ans Telefon und nimmt sich die Zeit für seine Kunden, was ich persönlich sehr schätze und dafür von mir aus gerne auch mal den einen oder anderen Euro mehr ausgebe als bei anderen Online-Anbietern die Ihre Ware einfach auf Teufel komm raus verramschen. 

Merke: Billig kann jeder Depp, aber Know-How und gute Kontakte muss man sich erst einmal erarbeiten


----------



## RC-X (16. April 2011)

So, ich hab mir mal gedacht, schauste in die Bucht... vllt findest da so business lappis... 
und sicher hab ich was gefunden 

Dell Vostro und Fujitsu Lifebook

welches würdet ihr nehmen? dass fujitsu ist etwas stärker von der hardwareseite, das dell sieht aber besser verarbeitet aus...
Danke schonmal für eure Meinung


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2011)

Ganz klar Dell Vostro


----------



## RC-X (16. April 2011)

gut 
dann bestell ich jetzt und sicher meine daten von meinem aktuellen rechner ;D


----------



## RC-X (16. April 2011)

Ich hab nochmal etwas rumgeschaut... 
Das Dell XPS 15 gibts für ca 680... Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen

Dann bin ich nochmal bei Fujitsu gelandet Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 GFX bei notebooksbilliger.de

HP HP ProBook 4520s (XX772EA) bei notebooksbilliger.de

HP ProBook 4720s (XX818EA) bei notebooksbilliger.de

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/highlights/asus+x53sv+sx218v+profi+gamer+20

und eben das Dell Vostro...

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheide... Was meint ihr? Ich will halt keinen Fehlkauf tätigen


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2011)

Schau dir mal den hier an: Acer Aspire 5742G

Das günstige: *ASUS A52F-EX757V (90NXNWC78N2F41VL451)

*Maximales Budget: *Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.126)*


----------



## RC-X (16. April 2011)

fette kiste mit 8GB RAM... aber ich hab halt bedenken, dass die GT540M recht viel strom zieht...


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2011)

RC-X schrieb:


> fette kiste mit 8GB RAM... aber ich hab halt bedenken, dass die GT540M recht viel strom zieht...


 
Das Aspire 5750G hat auch eine 540 und hält immerhin 4,5 Stunden.


----------



## RC-X (17. April 2011)

Jetzt bin ich nochmal bei Asus fündig geworden...
Sieht eigentlich soweit super aus 

ASUS Shop - ASUS K52JT Notebook, Generalüberholt


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. April 2011)

Ist aber zu teuer, Graka Leistungsklasse 3! Und zum i7 kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich den nicht kenne, der ist ja nicht mal in der Benchmarkliste!

Das Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk ist nach wie vor P/L-technisch Top. 

Bei Asus bezahlt man zu viel, und das nur wegen dem Namen.


----------



## RC-X (18. April 2011)

Okay... Dann wäre Acer nicht schlecht...
Wie ist msi?
http://www.notebooksnochgünstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=0686177


----------



## RC-X (19. April 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt ein Samsung gegönnt.
Core i5 580m und eine NVIDIA 315M
4 GB DDR3 RAM 15,6 " und 500 GB HDD
für schlanke 500 €


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2011)

RC-X schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt ein Samsung gegönnt.
> Core i5 580m und eine NVIDIA 315M
> 4 GB DDR3 RAM 15,6 " und 500 GB HDD
> für schlanke 500 €


 
Haste auch nen link?


----------



## RC-X (19. April 2011)

Leider nicht, sry
Ich hab das Teil bei meinem lokalen hardwaredealer erstanden. Ursprünglich war mal ein 480m drin


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2011)

Hast du eine genaue Produkt-Beschreibung/Bezeichnung  von deinem Schläppi?


----------



## RC-X (19. April 2011)

Samsung RV511 S03


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2011)

Wenn ich mir den hier ansehe Samsung RV511, Core i5-480M 2.66GHz, 6144MB, 640GB (NP-RV511-S03UK) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals, dann hast du ein Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## RC-X (20. April 2011)

Schon  
Morgen hol ich's.


----------

